# Male Muscle Implants



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I saw this vid this morning and was in awe of how a man would do this to himself. A young man at that who could just go to the gym if his body appearance was so important to him.

LiveLeak.com - Implants gone wrong, or hermaphroditic sexually dyslexic retard?

...I mean, he looks like a damn Action figure...lol. G.I. Dooosh.
wow, we went from building pyramids to this. Scary.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG WTF is wrong with this dude. What a freak!!!! Ewwwwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG WTF is wrong with this dude. What a freak!!!! Ewwwwww!!!!!!!!!


and the tats scream *" I'm a Doosh !!!"*,lol as an artist i know you feel me on that. I've had artist friends refuse to do tribal wire around arms...if you cant be original or get something with meaning get to steppin.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> and the tats scream *" I'm a Doosh !!!"*,lol as an artist i know you feel me on that. I've had artist friends refuse to do tribal wire around arms...if you cant be original or get something with meaning get to steppin.


UM yea every thing about him screams D bag for sure. At least he's got emergency flotation  But I but he's as anitomicaly correct as G.I. Joe LMAO  The world has turned into a scary place my friend


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

lame as hell people have issues


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I wonder if he gets picked on.. I mean in all honesty, seeing him in person, I'd just have to pick on him. >.<


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What's the point of looking strong without actually having the strength to back it up? So lame! not to mention gaining or losing weight will make him look ridiculous, not that he doesn't already...


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Wonder how bad reality is going to kick in when he's around 60 years old or so? I soo doubt he'll love it then. But I do agree it is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

O
M
G
hahahahahah
omg me and the hubby are horrified! what a freakazoid!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

whats the world coming too.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> O
> M
> G
> hahahahahah
> omg me and the hubby are horrified! what a freakazoid!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i know, my jaw literally dropped and I called my girlfriend over. I was like you have to see this!! 
i mean, he's a young dude, just go to the gym or hit the springpole or something.

dont be surprised if you see dogs with implants soon


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i know, my jaw literally dropped and I called my girlfriend over. I was like you have to see this!!
> i mean, he's a young dude, just go to the gym or hit the springpole or something.
> 
> dont be surprised if you see dogs with implants soon


haha someone might have already done it on the DL


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO!! That's too funny! WOW! That's all I can say on that! But, yeah, Oscar, I feel ya... every tat I've gotten has meaning. I usually draw my own, so they're exactly how I want them, but I've got a secret friend working on one for me now *wink*... one that's especially significant to me! Can't wait to see the end result, ya know!?


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

dam there are some crazy uckers out there its a strange world out there I mean WTF??? young cat go the gym work out pick up some there... 
not him gets implants on his whole upper body and youtubes this... got a lot of time on his hands apprently.....


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Go-Go gadget tissue rejection!!!

That reminds me I was going to show you guys this..: lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Uhh... People are entitled to do what they wish. Personally I find that rather vomit educing


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

GTR said:


> Go-Go gadget tissue rejection!!!
> 
> That reminds me I was going to show you guys this..: lol
> 
> YouTube- Middle Tennessee Tornado Penis


probably will die down after extreme activity.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> probably will die down after extreme activity.


Yeah the comments for that video...lots of colorful ideas ^.^

I can't wait to show people that Brazilian guy though....wow


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I want to pop them > like a balloon hehehee


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I want to pop them > like a balloon hehehee


oh man, my gf and i watched it again today and were cracking up at the stuff he was aying, didnt understand it, just how proud he was of his balloons...oh man, this vid is a keeper.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys, wow I never meant this video to come out to the public. It was just so I could see myself!


jk--Guy looks like someone I would not like - at all.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Hey guys, wow I never meant this video to come out to the public. It was just so I could see myself!
> 
> jk--Guy looks like someone I would not like - at all.


complete douchebag, kinda feel bad for him. i doubt he has any friends, if he did they would have talked sense into him. social activity is beneficial to sanity...for real.


----------

